

Do you want a C++ t-shirt? - peter_jansson
http://blog.p-jansson.com/2009/12/do-you-want-c-t-shirt.html

======
joezydeco
I don't get it.

At least the ObjC guys came up with a clever one:
<http://www.cafepress.com/objc.2130573>

